# Aggregate 75% And Private Medical Colleges



## Ahby (Oct 10, 2013)

AOA...my aggregate is 75% and i want suggestions for mbbs in private sector in punjab and especially in isb,rwp...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ISLAMABAD;
riphah,
fumc,
imdc,
al-nafees,

LAHORE;
fmh,
cmh,
rlmc,
central park,
akhtar saeed,
sharif med colg
shalamar,
lmdc


----------



## Ahby (Oct 10, 2013)

i know all these but i want to know are they good and which one is best?thank you


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

cmh, fmh, lmdc, shalamar, sharif.

as for isl,
shifa was the best,
but its gone already.

riphah and fumc have quite reputation.


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have 73% merit Do I have a chance in any of these??


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Amish_01 said:


> I have 73% merit Do I have a chance in any of these??


U have chance in lmdc central park akhter saeed nd rashid latif


Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------

